# Teen dies from shark bite while spearfishing



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

First I've heard of this. Very sad. As a dad, this would be a nightmare. http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/shark-attack-teen-dies-after-two-hour-boat-dash-to-land/story-e6frg6n6-1227157188802?nk=246e879667c579d432f641148a929604


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Was just in Port Douglas in the early spring (end of August) and it's known to everybody that the water is lousy with sharks. Actually, the whole reef has tons of sharks. That is one of the biggest challenges to getting a big Marlin; due to sharks trying to eat or damage it.

Thing is, there are swarms of helicopters up there. They might not all be 'Life Flight' type but a few minutes or an hour may well have saved him. It's just a damn shame. 

I support anybody that loves to or wants to spearfish but I stopped doing it back in 1979 because of the conflict between sharks and spearfishing. Now, when I dive, I just do video and I haven't had the first issue with sharks since then. 

Australia can be a damn dangerous place whether you are in the ocean, on land or on the rivers. Lots of stuff that bites and stings.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

"Australia can be a damn dangerous place whether you are in the ocean, on land or on the rivers. Lots of stuff that bites and stings."

Great. My daughter is going for two weeks at the end of the month...I thought we just had to worry about the terrorists.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang what a tragedy!!!! I couldn't imagine sitting there watching one of my kids pass in front of me being helpless... Pray they have faith!


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

overkill said:


> "Australia can be a damn dangerous place whether you are in the ocean, on land or on the rivers. Lots of stuff that bites and stings."
> 
> Great. My daughter is going for two weeks at the end of the month...I thought we just had to worry about the terrorists.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

What a tragedy. Heart breaking, prayers going up for family


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Not good...watch out for box jelly fish too. Not good.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

I feel for that dad. None of my kids are old enough for scuba yet, just snorkeling. I hope to share my love of the under water with them but what a game changer with your kids in the water with you.


----------

